# RCI Colorado Springs and marijuana



## decadude (Mar 19, 2016)

Ok first just want to get this out of the way I have only smoked weed once in my life and I will only do something if it is legal.

With that said I have done enough homework to know since I am over the age of 21 I can legally purchased and possess marijuana in the State of Colorado.  I know employers reserve the right to still fire someone that test positive blah blah blah.

My goal is to find the closest RCI resort to Colorado Springs that would also have recreational marijuana shops close by.  I have been on their website and nothing seems promising.

Does anyone know if any of the other exchange places has anything that I would be looking for.  SFX etc or maybe I overlooked something on RCI

Thanks to anyone who responds.


----------



## taterhed (Mar 19, 2016)

Well....

You can't swing a dead cat without hitting a head shop in C Springs these days.

Keep in mind:  they do check for DWI/DUI (or whatever they call it) just like they do for alcohol.  It's not cheap. They tax it like prohibition.  There can be a number of...er, less 'savory' folks hanging around the vendor shops hoping you'll be generous.  (or so it seems as I pass at 40 MPH).

I've got nothing against it, but, if I were you, I'd go in the day time and plan my driving etc... I'm sure you will be careful too.  A brief side note:  Mary J Juanna might be legal in Colorado....but smoking is still illegal in many places and in most timeshare/hotel rooms.  

cheers.


----------



## decadude (Mar 19, 2016)

wow did not know that smoking in hotel/timeshare was illegal interesting looks like I would have to go somewhere else to smoke or something.

I had one DUI 16 years ago that is still on my record not sure if this would ban me from purchasing anything.  I have not drank in 11 years just personally don't care to.

I have heard the prices were ridiculously high.

None the less while still would be interested in exploring this as a something to do down the road the caveat is I would need a timeshare place to stay in as close to colorado springs as possible

Thanks for the reply


----------



## taterhed (Mar 19, 2016)

Uh...
Let me couch my reply:


Most hotels and timeshares do NOT permit smoking in the rooms.  Some do obviously. (hotels)

Smoking Canibus in public in Colorado is generally NOT legal.  Please note I did comment on the enforcement aspect, just the law.

I was just suggesting that smoking in public was a no-no and would also be frowned upon in most lodgings.  I'm sure there are places where the blind eye is turned.

Denver:  https://www.colorado.gov/pacific/marijuanainfodenver/residents-visitors  

C-Springs (medical only): https://www.coloradopotguide.com/where-to-buy-marijuana/colorado/colorado-springs/

Friendly Accomodations: https://www.coloradopotguide.com/marijuana-friendly-hotels/

This should answer your questions.  I'm not a partaker or an expert....you'll find plenty who can advise.





*Where can I purchase retail marijuana?*


*Answer* - Those 21 and older can purchase retail marijuana at licensed retail stores.

		Other municipalities in Colorado also allow retail marijuana stores.  Please go to each city’s website to determine specific marijuana sale  and consumption laws.
*Where am I allowed to consume retail marijuana? *


*Answer* - Retail  marijuana is intended for private, personal use. Such use is only legal  in certain locations not open or accessible to the public. Marijuana may  not be consumed openly or publicly.
*Can I consume marijuana in public?*


*Answer - *No, it is illegal to consume marijuana in public. 

		This includes but is not limited to areas accessible to the public  such as transportation facilities, schools, amusement/sporting/music  venues, parks, playgrounds, sidewalks and roads and outdoor and rooftop  cafes. It is also illegal to smoke at indoor-but-public locations like  bars, restaurants and common areas in buildings.


----------



## CO skier (Mar 20, 2016)

decadude said:


> My goal is to find the closest RCI resort to Colorado Springs that would also have recreational marijuana shops close by.  I have been on their website and nothing seems promising.


Now THAT's funny.

Were you expecting to find this under "Popular Attractions" along with Fishing, Pikes Peak Tram, and Horseback Riding?


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 20, 2016)

Note also that car rentals forbid smoking of all types in their cars and charge hefty cleaning fees if smoke is detected.

Jim


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 20, 2016)

They have it now in vape liquid form that is odorless, people cant tell if its thc or nicotine you are "vaping".

http://www.hightimes.com/read/high-times-vaporizer-pen-buyers-guide


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Laurie (Mar 20, 2016)

Maybe you can find some baked goods there, so you don't have to smoke anything. (I have no idea really, in what forms it is sold.)


----------



## taterhed (Mar 20, 2016)

CO skier said:


> Now THAT's funny.
> 
> Were you expecting to find this under "Popular Attractions" along with Fishing, Pikes Peak Tram, and Horseback Riding?




Laugh away my friend.....:hysterical:

http://www.coloradocannabistours.com/denver-hotel-bookings/


----------



## zinger1457 (Mar 20, 2016)

There is a wide selection of edibles available to get around any smoking bans, and your lungs will appreciate it to.  If you haven't partaken in a long time take it slow, the new weed packs a punch.


----------



## decadude (Mar 20, 2016)

taterhed said:


> Laugh away my friend.....:hysterical:
> 
> http://www.coloradocannabistours.com/denver-hotel-bookings/



Discrete 420 Friendly bookings at Boutique Hotels, *Bud and Breakfasts* and Nationwide Chains

:hysterical::hysterical::hysterical::hysterical:

man this thread turned out to be one of my better ones I have posted


----------



## decadude (Mar 20, 2016)

*gotta love vegas*

well it would appear that Las Vegas will almost definitely legalize for recreational this year.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 20, 2016)

decadude - First of all, let me say that I have no problem with this topic, but it is kind of funny to me that you are so interested in this.  

When I was in college, marijuana use was so common as to be mundane, so I don't see this as anything unique.  

What is the attraction here?  Just because it's legal?  Having a mid-life crisis?  Starting your 2nd childhood?  Didn't have any fun in college?


----------



## saabman (Mar 21, 2016)

decadude -- just get edibles and enjoy. Better for the lungs anyway.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 21, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> decadude - First of all, let me say that I have no problem with this topic, but it is kind of funny to me that you are so interested in this.
> 
> When I was in college, marijuana use was so common as to be mundane, so I don't see this as anything unique.
> 
> What is the attraction here?  Just because it's legal?  Having a mid-life crisis?  Starting your 2nd childhood?  Didn't have any fun in college?



That was exactly what went through my mind after his first post. :rofl:


----------



## Tia (Mar 21, 2016)

Imagine because it's legal now in CO is the attraction more obviously then some would guess. Friends of ours had out of state company in their  ~ 50/60's who couldn't wait to try the legal mj when on a trip to CO last fall. Never was  my cup of tea.


----------



## shagnut (Mar 21, 2016)

I don't think there is a ts in Co Springs.  I don't know what the closest is.  Maybe someone else does.  shaggy


----------



## decadude (Mar 22, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> decadude - First of all, let me say that I have no problem with this topic, but it is kind of funny to me that you are so interested in this.
> 
> When I was in college, marijuana use was so common as to be mundane, so I don't see this as anything unique.
> 
> What is the attraction here?  Just because it's legal?  Having a mid-life crisis?  Starting your 2nd childhood?  Didn't have any fun in college?



Denise all the above  

By the way I envy your post count!


----------



## raygo123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Huh.  Huh.  What were we talking about again?  Oh yea,  huh no that wasn't it

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 22, 2016)

zinger1457 said:


> There is a wide selection of edibles available to get around any smoking bans, and your lungs will appreciate it to.  If you haven't partaken in a long time take it slow, the new weed packs a punch.



^^^^ this ^^^^

Be careful - 'THC' percentages (~20%) are much higher than old days (~3%), and now oils/extracts (~70%) are available that can be vaped. Plus, there are different types of cannabinoids (e.g. THC, THCA, CBD, CBN) and terpenes - that result in different psychotropic effects (highs) - like if you want to feel relaxed (indica) or energized (sativa).

Also, be careful with edibles - the absorption rate is slow ~1.5 hr (unlike inhaling ~15 min) and the high last much longer.  So, hard to judge without experience.

Regardless - if feel like getting too high (anxious) - do not worry, relax - it will pass. Eat an orange... listen to Firesign Theater


----------



## CubaTravelExpert (Mar 23, 2016)

I was in CO recently and the have as many check cashing places, starbucks, fast food and pot shops on every corner. 

I went into one to see what all the fuss was about and it seems so 'fru-fru' - all the fuss, and terminology, and display cases, etc - almost like it was meant to be some sort of special access. 

Dont weed grow outside, like... well... weeds?

Anyway, the one thing I heard the SALES PEOPLE telling others and then again heard it in other public venues, is that the stuff you eat is very strong and MOST PEOPLe (aka they said oh, about, 100% of the first timers) think they are dying and have a mental condition that makes them want to go to a hospital. 

The only thing you can do is 1)ride it out, or 2) DO NOT EAT THE WHOLE DAMN COOKIE... "TASTE" about 1/4 of it and WAIT and hour... when an hour has arrived... WAIT ANOTHER HOUR. 

Then and only then if you want to "taste" another equally small portion, follow the same rules as above... 1 hour... 1 hour... or if the S.H.T.F... chill out and ride it out.

Nothing about any of this sounds like any fun or enjoyment. It sounds like torture. 

That is all I learned. Sorry, no personal experience to add.

PS - THis is a really great thread though, so refreshing and not so hush hush. Applause!!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 23, 2016)

Word around town is that 20K people arrive in the Denver area each weekend to take advantage of an opportunity they do not have in their own states.  Real estate prices are through the roof now, and so there goes my plans to buy a few more properties for rental purposes.  

Also, people with Colorado plates are pulled over when traveling to nearby states, including my sister, who is 57 and was driving her Avalon to Kansas one weekend.  She was pulled over coming and going, and she was asked if she had pot in the car.  "No, sir, I sure don't."  "Can we check your trunk?"  "No, you sure cannot, and no, I don't have anything to hide, but I see no reason for you to search my car without a warrant." 

My other sister works for a greenhouse, one that grows only annuals and perennials for sale around town, and she is familiar with the laws.  Cash business all around: Buying, selling, wholesaling, and producing.  Such a strange thing to me.  An influx of cash to banks and from banks.  No wonder banking laws are getting more strict.  

Colorado Springs is where our daughter lives.  We never smell pot there.  I would say it's more rare there than Denver.  Denver is so easy to access it, and there are a lot of warehouses growing it, too.


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 23, 2016)

To add to Cindy's post, all of the state's universities are seeing a huge surge in enrollment as well.  It doesn't take a degree to put 2 and 2 together. 

I personally don't see what the big deal is.  It is hard to argue that MJ is any more harmful and/or dangerous than alcohol; in fact, most studies show MJ is _less _harmful.  If people want to come here and give my state extra tax revenue, I say the more the better.

I think Colorado did a good job in how they rolled (no pun intended ) the program out.  They took over a year after the initiative was passed by the voters before it was made available to the public.  They tackled issues like sale limits, taxes, usage restrictions, amending the definition of DUI, etc. during that year.  Individual cities were allowed to decide zoning laws.  Some cities have decided to not allow dispensaries in their city.

My biggest beef with the program right now is how it is so unfair that these legal businesses are severely restricted on their access to banking services (mostly because the banks have federal charters).  This makes these businesses at much higher risk for crime due to the amount of cash they deal with.  This problem needs to be solved ASAP, IMO.

Kurt


----------

